# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Stres musim pancaroba

## Joko kubro

Ikan saya badanya banyak guratan guratan merah.  Posisi ikan di kolam pembesaran tanah.  Suhu panas di siang hari, dan dingin di malam hari,  angin juga sangat kencang.   Sementara kolam hanya saya kasih aerasi bentuk air mancur.  Mohon saran om...  🙏🙏🙏🙏

----------

